
A ‘Playboy’ Photo Has Been a Mainstay in Testing Tech for Decades - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/a-nude-playboy-photo-has-been-a-mainstay-in-testing-tech-for-decades-b8cdb434dce1
======
bitfhacker
The first time I saw this photo was in Commodore Amiga.

